# T5



## dbolanos (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everybody,
I have 4 x 54w T5 for one year ago. Can someone tell me whats the useful period for a T5 in aquarium?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Do you mean how many hours per day or how long the bulbs should last? I'm assuming you're asking how long they last. Some people would recommend changing them yearly. Others would probably say use them until they burn out.


----------



## dbolanos (Nov 17, 2005)

You are wright Guaiac_boy, I'm sorry about my English.
My T5 are now one year old, and I'm trying to make a new setup in ten days, that is the reason why.

Thanks.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If money is not an issue, I would replace them, If it is an issue, you can do the set up, and I am sure the intensity of the lamps will work for your plants to break in and for the roots to take hold.

also, have you been using the bulbs daily for a year, or have they been unused for a portion of that time, that would have to be figured into when to replace.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> If money is not an issue, I would replace them, If it is an issue, you can do the set up, and I am sure the intensity of the lamps will work for your plants to break in and for the roots to take hold.
> 
> also, have you been using the bulbs daily for a year, or have they been unused for a portion of that time, that would have to be figured into when to replace.


It depends. If they are T5 HO, those are supposed to last two years. Normal Output T5 probably just a year. But, if the plants are doing OK, you can wait a bit longer.

One thing to think about is to keep the light level constant by not replacing all the tubes at one time (stagger their replacement).


----------

